# need help with 200sx 97 car speakers



## chicago200sx (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey everyone,
I have a 97 200sx and I'm plannin on changing all four speakers of the car. However, i have been looking online and at some other forums and no one seems to know exactly what size are the front and back speakers of my car. If anyone knows for certain the sizes can you please please let me know
thanks a lot


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

6 1/2" or 6 1/2 S. Front and back.
Also check out the audio section, here at NF.com.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

moved to Audio.

Lew


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

check out www.crutchfield.com

they've a complete listing and if you buy speakers from them, they include the whole installation kit, not to mention they know the proper depth for your speaker mount


By the way, they sell kits that are _vehicle specific_ so it'd fit your car exactly


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

the official size is " 6 1/2 oversized "

most 6 1/2 's fit


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

6-3/4 will fit too.


----------

